# Any old tubing?



## malc

Can we love a bit of tube like my cornet , in the same way i love my guitar ?


----------



## chill782002

Without a doubt.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Even more I'd say. I still have the cornet I started on and it's like a little piece of (now not-so-shiny) Victorian machinery. Guitars, electric ones specifically, have never interested me at all.


----------



## fluteman

malc said:


> Can we love a bit of tube like my cornet , in the same way i love my guitar ?


Absolutely. Look at all the great music one can produce with that bit of tube, no amplification, electrical equipment or complicated machinery needed.


----------

